# Cone Clutch Issue



## Cgantner5150 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
New here after being referred here by another forum. I have an ongoing restoration of a 1918 13" x 7' South Bend Lathe I picked up a couple of weeks ago.
I got it all back together today and let her run. All is good except - the clutch doesn't seem to be grabbing enough. During the restoration, I found the the 3/16 rods in the clutch were bad (one broken and one bent). Replaced them and it seems to be all good. Turning the star wheel pulls the cone in and the worm is turning the outer gear. I'll have to tear back into it and see what I missed.

Thanks in advance for any clues?

Anyway, here is how she sits now.


----------



## Kernbigo (Nov 16, 2015)

don't know what this cone clutch looks like,but have worked on screw machine cone clutches. One thing we did was bead blast the surfaces, and make sure the male part is not bottoming out on the female, may have to shorten the male taper small end taper part.


----------



## Cgantner5150 (Nov 21, 2015)

Fixed the clutch issue.
Took the assembly back apart and everything looked good. Realized that I put it together in the wrong order and had the three hole washer in the wrong place. Have to install the washer before the shaft. 

Works like a champ now.


----------



## Cgantner5150 (Nov 21, 2015)

Link to a bit of video


----------

